

Insiders Say Facebook's Goal Is To Be The First Trillion Dollar Company - gatsby
http://www.businessinsider.com/50-billion-hah-facebooks-goal-is-to-be-the-first-trillion-dollar-company-2011-1

======
thewordpainter
i'm super-impressed by the strategic decisions that facebook has made that
keep them heading higher...but can it really last forever?

outside of the status updates, their data is getting stale. who updates their
info? who spends time to remove items? that's just not the focus of the site
like it used to be.

tying in with the social graph was the most important move they made to ensure
some sustainability that usually alludes social networks. still, i maintain
that a social network can't last forever (unlike a resource like wikipedia
which will always be valuable)

------
joshu
IIRC, the first (briefly) trillion dollar company was Volkswagen.

------
phlux
I hate that they may actually succeed - but wow, what a world is coming for my
kids.

The future is going to be exactly like Cyberpunk predicted.

Personally, I will never have an FB account - but I can see it reaching 85% of
the globes population in the next 10 years.

